# Possibility of getting student visa after tr expiry



## Jasdeep (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I have studied hospitality(commercial cookery). I'm on temporary residence visa which expires next month. I don't have ielts 6 so I can't apply for pr application.

>What are the possibilities of getting a student visa if I apply for higher education? 
> If yes what course should I apply for? 
>If no, my student visa get refused. Considering my case how long Mrt could take to get result?
>Also, If I can get 6 each during Mrt. Am I then elligble to apply for pr visa with my one year experience?


----------

